# Tubes under floats



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone here has tried fishing smaller tubes under floats? I saw this on a Bill Dance episode this weekend. The conditions were rising barometeric(?) pressure, blue skies. He was fishing suspended fish. 
This got me thinking that it could be a presentation to try now to early spring on the Hocking for smallies. It would be an alternative to hopping on the bottom and hang up less maybe. Has anyone tried this technique?


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

that was the best way to catch fish this time of year. I always thought of it as a variation to the float n fly.

One of the keys always seemed to be a little ripple on the water to get the bobber moving. When / if the wind was blowing harder, we would set the bobbers so that the tube was just ticking the bottom and let the bobber drag it back in shallower... A lot of bass were caught that way.

I didn't see how Bill Dance was fishin' it (have a hard time sitting through his 30 minute commercial), but it is definiately a technique to try. I believe it would have a lot more applications to stream fishing.


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

sounds like a float n fly, or pretty much a crappie rig. I'v found though that you can put any plastic (almost) under a bobber. pullin small senkos behind them can work wonders for inactive bass off the bottom, and i catch bass all the time riggin with little tubes and curlytails under a bobber for crappies. Unfortunantly fishing with the little bobbers in rivers is difficult unless you have something like a steelheading rod, to keep all of your line out of the water.
goodluck


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just saw that episode again today.looks like a great tactic for certain conditions.i think the conditions were dropping pressure ahead of a cold front,when the fish go on a short feeding frenzy.don't see why it wouldn't work arund here.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm looking to try it on a small stream in a couple of holes on Friday. Planning on trying a 3 inch tube under a float if I have big enough jigheads. If not, I'll try the T-rig. I think it would be best on streams by letting the current work its magic.


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

this past sat. i hit a small river for the first smallies of the year, missed some on dragged tubes, caught one on a senko, and my friend caught one on a shad rap and had several follows. they were muchh more agressive than i expected they would be, i'm going back out this afternoon so ill tell you how i did.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishing at lunch Tuesday with my ultralite I was floating a 1/80th jig tyed as a dace and hit one very sleepy 7" crappie. He was almost all silver still.
I have caught many smallmouth usining this technique with jigs tyed as baitfish.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I tried this with my son 2 years ago around trees,weeds,and lilly pads.IT WORKS TOO!The first time I let him try it he caught a 14" LM in the lilly pads.I didn't even get my line in the water that morning and he nailed it.Just throw it in,wait a little bit then move it slowly.I use a 3 1/2 " tender tube.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it problably would be great for smallies i use to do the same thing for rock bass all the time


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

This is a tried and true technique for any time of the year, but for some reason extremely effective in the spring for a variety of species. A friend of mine caught a 3.5lb smallie two weekends ago using double 2 in. tubes under a float. Two ways to use this rig. One with very light jigs, or simply weedless rigs, like you would do a worm, that are fished about a foot deeper than the hole, or at any depth with a stop and go retrieve. Deadly!!!!!!!! If you know any white bass fishermen they can show you how it works and testify to its effectiveness. Float n Fly is a completely different technique that is usually reserved for lakes. Could go on and on, but I won't.


----------

